# May 7 - 14 fish arrival pics @ menagerie



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey folks,

I dropped by Menagerie last week and tried to take some pictures of the new RARETIES (IMO) that they recently received. Not all the pictures came out viewable (lmfao) and some really rare fish were already sold and gone even though I had gone early enough  *shakes fist at "earlier birds* lol. But there were enough really cool fish that had me hanging around the store for literally hours .

Anyways, these images are just some of the fish available in the store right now, you can bet that you'll see other interesting stuff when you go check the store out yourself. These pictures don't really do the fish much justice... you can ask anyone who's been there that they look so much better in person!

Just note, I do this for people like myself who have to travel more than 45 minutes (one way) just to get to their favorite lfs. Pictures show what kind of stock they have and some of the types of fish available. So for people who have to travel far, this is a good way to determine if their trip will be worth while or not. As always, call the store first if you're far away just to make sure the fish you want is in!

*Dwarf cichlids*

????????????????????????



























????????????????????????


















SUPER RED AGASSIZI:


















This pic is the only shot I was able to take of a super red flaring... very blury and kinda grainy but you all get the idea...


















ORANGE FLASH CACATUOIDES:













































APISTOGRAMMA AGASSIZII BLUE FORM (WILD CAUGHT):


















"REDPOINT":


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

BOLIVIAN RAMS:


















APISTOGRAMMA AGASSIZII "FIRE RED"













































VIEJITA (this pair was sold to hitch just as soon as I finished taking pictures - bastard! LOL!):




































PELVICACHROMIS TAENIATUS "MOLIWE" ?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

CATFISH:



























































































GIANT OTO from the river TIGRE:


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

*KILLIEFISH:*














































SULAWESI RICE FISH (Couldn't get a decent picture showing the bluish body):



























*LIVE BEARERS*
Calico koi swordtails:









Some sort of platy with a red tail (lol):









*DWARF RAINBOWFISH:*

Honey Blue-eyes (Pseudomugil mellis):
Couldn't get a decent picture of the nicest males - but the whole bunch of them have an awesome honey - yellow color and nicely developing 'sail like fins'. Btw this is what they'll look like when mature (web link): http://www.datz.de/Vorlagen/Webapp/Cache/CMS/08-PSEUDOMUGIL-MELLIS-MM-36_MTYyNTY5N18xNjI1Njk3Wg.JPG




























Threadfin rainbows (crappy pics ):


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

*TETRAS AND OTHER SMALL FISH:*

Some sort of pencilfish:


















Ruby Pencilfish:


















Czech bred LONG FIN NEON TETRAS:



























RARE DWARF HATCHETFISH!!!! These are fully grown adults! Compare their size to the microrasboras!!!!!!!!


















Redline splash tetras:


















Pencilfish:









False rummynose tetra:


















Czech bred JUMBO CARDINAL TETRAS:


















Rummynose Tetras:









"Super red?" Cherry barbs:









Otherfish:


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Fancy show betta:









CRS









Blue root water hyacinth:









*PREDATORY FISH:*



















Amazon stonefish:



























WELL, THAT'S IT PEEPS! That took way longer than I thought it would!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

really nice pics dude. Good job!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Haha - you're such a liar! Crappy pics for the most part (blurry/ unfocused) LOL. But thanks for the compliment anyways .


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

lol, and given the conditions you had (lighting, having to move every other second, not ideal position etc). They are not bad at all, plus those colours on the apistos showed pretty well. 

As for that pair of "veijita". I am almost 100% sure they are in fact a pair of A. macmasteri.


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

Never been to Menagerie. Is it in Cabbagetown? I will have to drop in 1 day. How are the prices and selection compared to BA's and other LFS?

Thank you for taking the time to take all those pictures and posting them here.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Carlito said:


> Never been to Menagerie. Is it in Cabbagetown? I will have to drop in 1 day. How are the prices and selection compared to BA's and other LFS?
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to take all those pictures and posting them here.


The price is good!

I only been there once and I was too afraid to talk to Harold and the other staff members (I am such a wimp), but they seem friendly!



Nice pics btw!


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

are freshwater stone fish venomous?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh shit sorry, my mistake in i.d.



Hitch said:


> lol, and given the conditions you had (lighting, having to move every other second, not ideal position etc). They are not bad at all, plus those colours on the apistos showed pretty well.
> 
> As for that pair of "veijita". I am almost 100% sure they are in fact a pair of A. macmasteri.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments guys .


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ChuckRum said:


> are freshwater stone fish venomous?


I believe all of the members of the Batrachus genus has venumous spins, though I dont know for sure about this species.

They are also brakish water...



Cypher said:


> Oh shit sorry, my mistake in i.d.


no worries...lol, viejitas are commonly mixed up with macmasteri. I have been searching for a true pair of viejitas for a while now, but I just couldnt resist getting that pair of macmasteri when I saw them...lol, such colouration.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ChuckRum said:


> are freshwater stone fish venomous?


By the looks of the picture, I can say it is a Monster Fish or South American Toad Fish - Potamobatrachun tripinosus


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> By the looks of the picture, I can say it is a Monster Fish or South American Toad Fish - Potamobatrachun tripinosus


It's this.

Thallasophyrne amazonicus Freshwater amazon stonefish


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

Hitch said:


> I believe all of the members of the Batrachus genus has venumous spins, though I dont know for sure about this species.
> 
> They are also brakish water...
> 
> no worries...lol, viejitas are commonly mixed up with macmasteri. I have been searching for a true pair of viejitas for a while now, but I just couldnt resist getting that pair of macmasteri when I saw them...lol, such colouration.


This type of toadfish is actually Thalassophryne amazonica, a completely freshwater species.

Thanks for coming by on Friday guys, always fun chatting and putting faces to GTA names.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Ah, thanks for the clarification guys. 

and indeed it was fun chatting on friday!


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

ahh thats an awesome fish, even those sabertooth baracudas are tempting as well, ive always wanted one but i dont trust it with my other fish


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for taking these pictures. 
I only got to spend an hour there and I'm shocked at how many fish I completely missed, I didnt even notice the CRS... probably because I was oogling over the GBRs.

If anyone is curious here is the pair I bought on Friday, they have coloured up ALOT since then!

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24889


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

h_s said:


> It's this.
> 
> Thallasophyrne amazonicus Freshwater amazon stonefish


Man, that thing was so cool. I first thought it was some mud or longtime decayed piece of meat in the tank, then only realized it was a fish when I took a closer look. 5 minutes after I started taking pictures, I noticed there was a 2ND stone fish just inches away from the first! LOL. I didn't even see the third one in the same tank until Matt pointed it out to me! All 3 were literally just inches besides each other, but very well camouflaged!!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

You're welcome . Yeah, it really can be overwhelming when you first get to the menagerie. You have to look really really carefully at each tank to see all the cool stuff they cram (in a good way) into each of them. Very nice looking rams btw.



Kerohime said:


> Thanks for taking these pictures.
> I only got to spend an hour there and I'm shocked at how many fish I completely missed, I didnt even notice the CRS... probably because I was oogling over the GBRs.
> 
> If anyone is curious here is the pair I bought on Friday, they have coloured up ALOT since then!
> ...


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Carlito said:


> Never been to Menagerie. Is it in Cabbagetown? I will have to drop in 1 day. How are the prices and selection compared to BA's and other LFS?
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to take all those pictures and posting them here.


Not really comparable to Big Als. We are a pet shop with a smallish fish room (one small row of freshwater and a few saltwater) that brings in cool things occasionally. No African cichlids and no big sized fish. Pricing is higher for some things, sometimes cheaper, we don't have the buying power of a big chain. We do have good deals occasionally and we sometimes have fish and products the big stores have never heard. Best is always to call to see if we have something you might be interested in before making the trek. People are always afraid of finding parking near us but there are always spots within a minute or two.

@Cypher.. Kyle thanks for pics, I should be taking pics considering the camera gear I own... one of these I'll take some.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

lol I love your signature

btw, prob the wrong place/way to ask, you have any nerite snails left? or any of those giant otos?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

menagerie said:


> @Cypher.. Kyle thanks for pics, I should be taking pics considering the camera gear I own... one of these I'll take some.


No prob. man! Yeah, it's be cool if someone at the store could start taking pics and post them up...or just to keep some for posterity, kinda like a 'hall of fame' like at some American coral stores. A record of some of the really cool stuff you've carried at some point in the past.

But having this experience under my belt, I can see how time consuming it is and even having all the right equipment and expertise (which I don't), you still have to have a good amount of time and patience as some fish are quite unpredictable LOL.



vrb th hrb said:


> lol I love your signature
> 
> btw, prob the wrong place/way to ask, you have any nerite snails left? or any of those giant otos?


Best if you call the store. Just go to www.themenagerie.ca for their phone number.


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

no love for the salt water section?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for posting all those pics.

BTW, how long did it take you to take all those pics?


----------



## Frank's_Aquarium (May 15, 2011)

Awesome pictures and store!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

dl88dl said:


> Thanks for posting all those pics.
> 
> BTW, how long did it take you to take all those pics?


Hi Dave,

Far too long... lol. Between taking pictures, chatting with people and chosing fish to buy...I think somewhere between 5 - 7 hours... I think? I went there on 2 separate days. It was actually fun. The dreary part was going through the images and uploading them LOL. That took 2 hours. Maybe 1/3 - 1/2 of all the pics I took got posted. Others were not useable.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

That's was a lot of work.

Great job, that you for the pictures! I know how hard to make decent pictures of constantly floating fish


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks Igor.

I had alot of fun doing it actually; and being there so long gave me the opportunity to meet some of the other folks on this forum too. So it really was more like a social thing than "work".


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I propose we meet at Menagerie on friday evenings, especially after a nice shipment earlier in the week.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Ya that day was fun. 

And kero, Fridays sound great. Though wouldnt that only work for people who work or live dt? Lol


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Didnt cypher come down after work? 
Maybe saturday is good too, but the place is so busy... dont want to overwhelm the staff. haha


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

True.

Do we know when the next shipment comes in? Or when they get the list for corys?


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

hahaha I can see it now, the Friday after a new shipment = partying it up at Menagerie!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

That's a good plan; for people who live and work downtown, you guys should do that!

Lately I don't travel to downtown very often, and when I do it has to be an extra special occasion  to warrant the gas and/or travel time. But as I said, it's a good plan for folks in the area to meet up and share info, etc...



Kerohime said:


> I propose we meet at Menagerie on friday evenings, especially after a nice shipment earlier in the week.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Cypher said:


> That's a good plan; for people who live and work downtown, you guys should do that!
> 
> But as I said, it's a good plan for folks in the area to meet up and share info, etc...


This is how fish clubs get started


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

those ruby red pencil fish are sooo pretty in person.
I love how helpful this shop is.


----------

